# Help starting a planted tank!



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm toying with the idea of trying a low maintenance small planted tank. My brother just bought me a 2.6 gallon Fluval Spec for a belated birthday present and I was thinking maybe I would try planting a few low maintenance probably lower light plants, see how it goes. I guess I need to know what I need to get started? I have looked at some posts and other things online but I'm not sure where to begin. Also I wonder if the light that comes with the tank is suitable for plants and which ones. Also looking for recommendations for substrate and any other tips you may have. I'm really nervous to give this a try for some reason!


----------



## Caelth (Nov 29, 2018)

Tracking because I'm in the same spot


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

OK. I hope I can shed some light here. First being a 2.5 gallon tank I would say there is no filter, no heater. If you want to put in low light plants, Most plants need a stable temp. Between 76-80 degrees. and a PH of between 6.8 and 7.8. You can achieve this with a 2.5 gallon but it is harder to cycle and maintain the water parameters. 
For plants I would suggest tropical ferns (java ferns), Anubis maybe even some low light bunch plants. These are some low light plants and easy for beginners.
I would also recommend sand as a substrate. Most plants that are well rooted like ferns would require Plant tabs in order to grow. In some cases where the plants are floating SeaChem flourish added once a month would be ideal for the plant's growth.
I will recommend a 25 watt heater for the tank, and I recommend an adjustable one. However You might find it hard to find one that fits the tank. 
I would also recommend getting either a fresh water test kit, or test strips. I also recommend an ammonia alert SeaChem makes them and sold at Petco, Petsmart. Or amazon on line. The alerts are sold as a 2 pack of 1 Ammonia alert, and 1 PH alert.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

This tank would be heated and filtered. I failed to mention I already have many other tanks that are cycled, some big and some small. But this will be my first one with live plants. My ph is closer to 8, will this be an issue with any plants? What substrate do you recommend and what do I need to know about the light I use? I am hoping to use the light that comes with the fluval spec III as I am somewhat on a budget right now. I am trying to look at what the initial must haves are to begin.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

bettatanksalot said:


> This tank would be heated and filtered. I failed to mention I already have many other tanks that are cycled, some big and some small. But this will be my first one with live plants. My ph is closer to 8, will this be an issue with any plants? What substrate do you recommend and what do I need to know about the light I use? I am hoping to use the light that comes with the fluval spec III as I am somewhat on a budget right now. I am trying to look at what the initial must haves are to begin.


The substrate depends on what plants you want to grow. Some have delicate root systems that are not suited to gravel, while others do fine in just about any substrate, still others are water column feeders and substrate does not matter at all. Personally I like sand as a substrate, but it must be very, very, very, well washed or your tank will end up looking like the desert in the middle of a sand storm, your filter will get clogged with sediment, and for months afterwards sediment will settle on everything in the tank. With sand you'll need to use root tabs to feed any plants growing in the substrate. Some other options are a substrate geared towards plants like eco-complete, organic soil with a sand or gravel cap, or gravel. I've used them all and they all have pros and cons imho. 


I'm not sure how good of a light comes with the tank you are getting, from what I've read the lights on the tank will grow low level lights. If you want plants that require brighter light you'll need to replace it.

Whether or not you need root tabs depends on the type of substrate you go with, and the type of plants. Whether you need liquid fertilizer depends on the plants you get.


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey! This is my planted tank in the same, fluval spec III. The light they provide actually works pretty well for the plants I've used. The only thing is my staurogyne repens is struggling a bit right now because I don't really use fertilizers, so I need to put some root tabs in to help. (I've always been bad at the fertilizer game haha)

It's currently been up and running for about 6 months.  The plants I've got in there right now are...
Anubias Bateri (round leaf)
Telanthera Cardinalis- also called Alternanthera Reineckii
Staurogyne Repens
Cryptocoryne Beckettii
and one Marimo Moss ball. 

I use fluval stratum, works great but after further research you may have to use some fertilizers or something after a couple months since it loses a lot of the nutrients. So far though, everything has flourished under the regular lighting! I have my battles with algae every once in a while but the nerite snails I've got in there help.

I've found the best thing is to just buy one or two plants and give it a try!


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

PS I just love that fluval spec III, its a great tank, I've never had any issues with it! A heater fits right in the back near the filter if you haven't gotten one already. I recommend the hydor 25 watt if you don't have a good one already. I've never had an issue with the light provided, most of my plants seem to do fine. (including the telanthera cardinalis, which I've heard won't really grow the red color unless its got good lighting, which it seems to be doing fine for me!)

If you plan on putting a betta in it though once its planted i would recommend getting a sponge to cover the end or poke some holes in the filter tube to slow the flow a bit.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Good to know, I was on the fence about getting it. I already have the Fluval Chi and I love that tank so I wanted to get another Fluval. It was half off on Amazon! I do have a Hydor Theo 25 I can put in there. I plan to move one of my female betta in there eventually. Your tank looks awesome, I will probably do that and just pick a few plants to start while I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Plants camas last night unexpectedly. I was so mad because it was really cold out like 14 degrees then I had to rush set up last night after work. Anyhow leaves looking funky on anubias. Anacharis mostly ok I think with a few small soft pieces. Waiting for one more decor piece for in the back to arrive. Added some cycled media and a sponge to the spray bar. I want to put my female betta in eventually. For some reason these plants are making me nervous lol! I feel like I don’t know what I’m doing . I have some Seachem root tabs and Flourish on the way!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know the urge to plant the tanks when the plants arrive. However, I have found letting stem plants float for a while to develop roots somehow makes transitioning easier. The exception, of course, are those which already come with a healthy root system.

You did not plant the Anubias, did you? Can't tell from the photos. If you do plant make sure the rhizome (where the leaves attach) is above the substrate or it will rot.

As the Anacharis grows you can cut off tops and start new plants. One of the nice things about stem plants. 

You are going to have a gorgeous home for your boy when it is done.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Neither the anacharis, nor the anubia, need root tabs since they feed form the water column. I'd just use a good liquid fertilizer for them.

I hope the cold did not harm them and they grow great!


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I have some of the anubias roots in gravel just to keep it down but the rhizome is above! It’s actually my girl that is going in there. She’s in a hex tank and this gives her some more space and a better footprint as well as live plants! Both my bettas I’ve had the longest got upgraded recently! I’m super attached to those two 🙂


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Well woke up this morning and a lot of the anacharis had melted. I removed the really soft mushy parts and floated the rest for now. The anubias is floating now also. I added flourish today. Anubias has green spots on some leaves and a little browning around one of the leaves edges. I'm kinda already frustrated and it has only been a few days. I'm not really sure what I should do.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, I cannot grow regular Anacharis. I can grow Narrow Leaf Anacharis but not what most sell.

Where did you order the plants? I only buy from www.aquariumplantsfactory.com in California. Received a huge order on Wednesday but it was in an insulated box with layers of insulation top and bottom. We didn't get as cold as Wisconsin, though.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Well it was a gift from my brother so I can’t complain too much. We got it online from Walmart, they use West Coast Aquatics. The anacharis looked good before I added it so I’m not sure if it’s me, them, or the weather . The anubias leaves were spotted upon arrival. I did message them, I’ll see what they say. Hoping to save some, Ive had a string of bad luck lately so I probably just need to chill lol. Also wondering when it would be safe to add my fish! I’m paranoid about something happening to her from the plants now but I’m a worry wort lately.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Where is your female now? In another tank or in a cup? I wouldn't worry about putting her in the tank as long as the overall parameters are good.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

She's in another tank. I just didn't know if the dead plant stuff will cause an ammonia spike.I am going to test and do a water change tomorrow.I added some cycled sponge and some decor from her current tank. Thinking of moving her and moving another fish into her tank. What about ferts, can those be dangerous at all? I could always wait it out a bit as there really is no rush!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe she will be fine. Just remove any dead plant matter. Ferts should not hurt her.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sure it's been mentioned before and while it's possible that the cold may have hurt them, many plants do melt while acclimatizing to their new environment. Most of my anubias have lost a leaf or two and I've had a good portion of my Anacharis melt off before bouncing back.

Like RusselTheShihTzu, I can't seem to grow that plant, I mean, if I leave it along and don't do anything, it'll take off in my neglected tank, but I try to grow and sculpt a tank with it and it dies. I suspect that plant may need a little more flow than I provide in the betta tank.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I cannot grow regular Anacharis. I can grow Narrow Leaf Anacharis but not what most sell.
> 
> Where did you order the plants? I only buy from www.aquariumplantsfactory.com in California. Received a huge order on Wednesday but it was in an insulated box with layers of insulation top and bottom. We didn't get as cold as Wisconsin, though.


And me, I struggle with these plants more than anything else, not sure why that is.
I've left them alone now and have been toying with other "Easy" plants instead


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and personal experience. The anacharis is almost all gone, I went in and did a 50% water change and took out all the little dead anacharis leaves, that was fun lol. During the process the big leaves on the anubias that weren't looking too good basically fell apart so I got rid of those. SO hopefully now the other smaller more healthy leaves will stay healthy and eventually new growth will happen. Trying to remain positive!


----------

